# My Keto Diet



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

After toying around with what kind of diet would best suit me at the moment I have decided to do a keto diet.

I've done a bit of research about what kind of training I'll need to do, as well as keeping my cardio to around 75% of my maximum rate.

My diets looks like;

Meal 1 - 100g bacon

Meal 2 - 3 whole eggs

Meal 3 - 100g chicken breast, 80g broccoli

Meal 4 - 30g whey, 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter

Meal 5 - 100g lean mince meat, 50g unsalted cashew nuts

Meal 6 - 100g lean mince meat, 50g unsalted cashew nuts

According to Fitday, the stats break down as;

Cals - 2224

Proteins - 167

Carbs - 29.4

Fats - 166.6

I currently weigh in at 189lbs and approximately 23% BF, and I 5ft 10.

I'll make a blog soon and will post up before and progress pics. Let me know what you guys (and girls) think. Thanks.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Regarding the cheat day/meal when on Keto, what is everyone's preferred way on doing this? Do you have a cheat meal (e.g. 300g of carbs or so within an hour), or do you span the cheat across the whole day?

Also, the day of the cheat are there any certain things that I need to do? Like not eating the crap after a certain time, making sure I finish the day with a high protein/fat meal etc?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

on proper keto you dont have cheat's just 7wks straight, looks more carb cycling to me if your doing cheat's which is what i've been doing for the past 7 wks and having some great results.... :thumbup1:


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I was reading in PSCarbs thread that whilst on a Keto diet you should look at having either a cheat meal/day consisting of approx 300g carbs once a week to restore the bodies glycogen levels. Or have I completely taken the wrong thing out of the wrong thread? haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Grim Reaper said:


> on proper keto you dont have cheat's just 7wks straight, looks more carb cycling to me if your doing cheat's which is what i've been doing for the past 7 wks and having some great results.... :thumbup1:


Its not carb cycling. It a CKD.

Refeeds are necessary for replenishing glycogen. I do however believe that shitloads (the type of eat what you want as long as its carbs all day) are OTT unless your very lean. At 23% id be having one or two refeed meals a week. Last meals of the day, Carbs from clean sources. Go easy on the fats.

You'll perform better in the gym and lose more fat with refeeds in my experience.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I've done a bit more research and based on your advice and my findings I'll stick to one refeed meal a week (last meal on a Saturday) and keep the carbs clean whilst I get my BF down to approx 15%.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a quick question..........is black coffee ok whilst on the keto diet? Could I also add whole cream to it?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i add cream to mine and use cream to get my fat cl;aories, make sure it is cream not elmlea etc as they have more sugar in than cream


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a rule, anything that tastes nice is probably not helpful when dieting to lose bodyfat ;0)


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

So just stick with a black coffee and lay off the cream imo


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

you can still have milk, just make sure you count it as part of your carb intake.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I'll stick to the back coffee for now. I don't mind the taste but was just curious. I'm trying to stay away from milk altogether to keep the carbs as low as possible. I think keeping them sub 30g should be sufficient for my keto diet.

Does anyone want to comment on my diet and say if they would add/remove anything given my stats?

Would just appreciate the advice from those who have had success on a keto diet. Thanks.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I'm 4 days into the diet now. Had some bad stomach cramps on day one and two but they've gone now. Not really hungry that much between meals, but definitely feel it after a tough session in the gym.

One question, is there any cut off point in the day when you'd recommended that I have my last meal before (e.g. 8pm)?.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

search out posts by B|G Joe mate.

If you want to do Keto - Sugars should be kept to a minimum so bin the milk.

I think your protein is a little low and fats to high, but see how it goes - we are all different.

I usually do not Carb up till i'm 2/3 weeks into the diet to get my body fully accustomed to burning fat for fuel and i find the carb load more effective.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Had my first refeed, must admit I felt pretty sluggish and bloated afterwards. I think the refeed after 2 weeks would have probably been better, would it make much difference if I went 2 weeks before my next refeed?

I've altered the diet slightly to accommodate for an increase in protein and a small reduction in fats and carbs, the changes are;

I've added a protein shake to my final meal (which I won't be having any later than 8pm),

I've reduced the two cashew nut portions from 50g to 30g,

I'm also doing 40 mins of fasted cardio 5 days a week rather than as part of my gym session.

The intake stats now look like;

Calories - 2071

Protein - 181.4g

Carbs - 22g

Fats - 147.3g

So that works out at -153 cals, +14.4g protein, -7.4g carbs and -19.2g fats. I'll try this for the next two weeks and see how I feel in comparison to last week.

Training Is;

Monday:

3x15 chest press

3x15 incline press

3x15 pec dec

3x15 tricep curls

Tues

3x15 shoulder press

3x15 shrugs

3x15 forward dumbell raises

3x15 ab crunches

Thurs

3x15 lateral pulldown

3x15 cable rows

3x15 back extensions

3x15 bicep curls

Friday

3x15 leg curls

3x15 squats

3x15 calf raises

3x15 ab crunches


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I've moved the eggs to meal 1, and replaced bacon with cheese and moved it to meal 2. It was just getting to be a bit of a pain in the ass having to take cold bacon to work, and it wasn't exactly enjoyable to eat.

I weigh myself almost every morning. Yesterday I was down 2lbs on the previous day (AM weigh in after 40mins fasted cardio), then I also did my weights and a bit of cardio/swimming at the gym. I've come to weigh myself this morning (no fasted cardio today as started worked early) and I've actually gained 1lbs. Can weight normally fluctuate during keto or should it just be coming down? Could it be affected by me not doing fasted cardio this morning or could I have gained a little weight due to muscle development? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

weigh yourself weekly an stop worryin about daily fluctuations


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I'll adopt the plan of weighing twice weekly, once on the day that includes my cheat meal, and once the following day. That way I can see my progress up to the cheat and then the result after the cheat.

I actually had my cheat meal last night, across two hours I had; Half a meat feast pizza, small portion of beans, packet of fries, a coke, some milk chocolate coins haha and some vanilla icecream. I actually felt pretty good after it this time and not so bloated, although I did get tired shortly afterwards.

I weighed myself this morning though and I've still managed to lose 1lb so that brings this weeks weight loss to -3lbs.


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Could someone explain, or point me in the right direction to the thread that explains, why fasted cardio is preferable on this diet as I have seen conflicting statements on other websites.

Also, why do we need to keep heart levels at approximately 65-75% of our max? Wouldn't HIIT be more effective?

Thanks


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

fatsed cardio becasue glycogen stores are low, but on keto im not sure, i would also like to know this.

same with the second question, 75% or thereabouts is thoguht by many to bhest fopr burning fat but then again hiit is also.

both are arguments with evidence for and against, best to try what works for you. im going to include some hiit in my cadio next week after my next weigh in as ive been doing 75% cardio for four weeks now and am down 8lb so far.

good luck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What would happen when you start eating carbs again then after say 3 months on keto?


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had my weigh in for the week and happy to say that I have lost another 4lbs. That's a total of 7lbs in 2 weeks  I don't have my new bf% levels as I will be having that done when I get to week 10.

Looking in the mirror I can see a nice improvement around my stomach. My chest also looks firmer and a little more defined. When I train my veins are now visible right up my arms and slightly across my chest, I'm liking this as I've never had it before.

Thank you dutch_scott for your advise, given reps. Obviously everyone is different when it comes to how they like to eat, what their preferences are on refeeding etc. I'm happy with my losses and I have been doing a refeed meal once a week.

Based on your comments though, and some that I have read from you on another thread, I am going to give my diet a try for several weeks running and see how I feel. I must admit I do like the refeed meal, maybe cause I'm not used to this type of diet, maybe cause I just like to eat or maybe cause it gives me something to work towards through the week.

I think a diet like this is all about trial and error and seeing what works for yourself and your body. I have read a fair bit of info regarding why you should, as well as why you shouldn't refeed, so in order to know what works better for me both physically and mentally I'll give it a shot and will report how it's coming along over the next few weeks


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Quick question - Is there anything that I can mix with tuna while doing CKD?

I've decided to replace my second protein shake with a tin of tuna instead so that I'm consuming more solid food. The taste of it on its own is f**king awful though.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

barrowvian said:


> Quick question - Is there anything that I can mix with tuna while doing CKD?
> 
> I've decided to replace my second protein shake with a tin of tuna instead so that I'm consuming more solid food. The taste of it on its own is f**king awful though.


Mayo,Extra virgin olive oil etc


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Good stuff. I haven't been to the gym much this week due to work shifts being all over the place, but have still dropped 3lbs. I'm on my feet a lot at work and constantly moving around so that's probably benefiting me more than I realise. I've got a week off soon so I will see how it goes there when I just have the gym through the day.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

barrowvian said:


> Quick question - Is there anything that I can mix with tuna while doing CKD?
> 
> I've decided to replace my second protein shake with a tin of tuna instead so that I'm consuming more solid food. The taste of it on its own is f**king awful though.


i make mine with oil, mayo and small cubes of cheese and cucumber its not too bad


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

that sounds interesting, will definitely have to give that a try.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

barrowvian said:


> that sounds interesting, will definitely have to give that a try.


1 desert spoon oil

2 desert spoon mayo

50g cheese into small chunks

tin of tuna

a few slices of cucumber chopped into small pieces


----------

